# You guys know this site has a NEW chatroom, right?



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, yes, I know. I made a "there's a chatroom" thread fairly recently.

Well, when SSO was busy continuously sh!tting the bed for two or three days straight, a few of us chat regulars hopped over to an SSO chat on Discord, and kinda just never left.   

So if you've been wondering why there hasn't been anyone in the SSO chat for a couple weeks, it's because we're all in a chatroom on another site. However, being the magnanimous Grand Moff that I am, I decided to make a new thread directing people to the chatroom we've been using.

Without further ado, I humbly command you to chat it up in here:

https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2016)

...and with the new sweeping changes coming to SSO, this might be even more timely than I had planned. This chat might be the only place to interact with quite a few of us, since axing all the OT subforums kills any reason most of us have to come here anymore.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 21, 2016)

Seriously guys this new chat is awesome. THERE'S VOICE CHANNELS. AND A DESKTOP APP. AND IT CAN DISPLAY THE GAME YOU'RE PLAYING. AND EMBEDDED IMAGES. AND DICK JOKES. AND PEOPLE TALKING .... ABOUT BEVELS.

Oh and because Tim's link probably expired here's a new one. Or just PM me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 22, 2016)

Logged in under my actual name. Ohhh you'll know me when you see me on there. My asshole-ishness transcends forums and chatrooms.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 30, 2016)

Bumping for the chat. Good times!


----------



## estabon37 (Mar 31, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...and with the new sweeping changes coming to SSO, this might be even more timely than I had planned. This chat might be the only place to interact with quite a few of us, since axing all the OT subforums kills any reason most of us have to come here anymore.



Sweeping whatnow? I've been busy lately ...

[furiously clicks around the site; finds this]

What the actual fuck?! 90% of my participation in this site is P&CE, specifically because it's a really well balanced sub-forum. There is (usually) a level of civility and level-headedness (not to mention spelling and grammar) that is extremely difficult to find elsewhere on the internet. It works because it's a sub-forum that holds and enforces a higher standard of communication than most sites, including other sub-forums on this site. 

I don't want to imply that most users that hang out in 'off-topic' are incapable of meeting or maintaining that standard, but broader rules for a broader range of conversations is going to make it tricky for the moderators to ... well, moderate. OT is supposed to be a shit-slinging space of craziness, and P&CE is supposed to be a shit-slinging space of (semi-)rational conversation. IT'S HOW THE WORLD WORKS!

My world is changing and I don't like it. 

Why won't those kids get off my lawn?

I ... ... I need an adult.

EDIT: Oh, right. This thread is about a chat room. 2001 called, they want their space-age technology back (says the guy on a forum). Kids won't get off my fucking lawn.

EDIT EDIT: I don't use chat rooms because I'm never awake when most of you lot are awake. Real-time conversations render me all but incapable of participating.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 1, 2016)

Dude.... chill.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2016)

estabon37 said:


> EDIT EDIT: I don't use chat rooms because I'm never awake when most of you lot are awake. Real-time conversations render me all but incapable of participating.



I'm far closer to you time zone-wise than I am to most of the people on SSO. We manage somehow, though there are plenty of dead hours for me.


----------



## ferret (Apr 8, 2016)

Tim gets mopey if no one talks to him. Come cheer him up.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 8, 2016)

ferret said:


> Tim gets mopey if no one talks to him. Come cheer him up.



*mopier

Tim exists in a perpetual state of sarcastic sadness which is why we love him


----------



## ferret (Apr 29, 2016)

It's a slow morning I'm bored


----------



## leandroab (May 2, 2016)

i need someone there, now


bmup


----------



## ferret (Aug 26, 2016)

periodic bump


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 26, 2016)

Its a trap


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 27, 2016)

finally we switched to something that leet hackers and ....posters on 4chan use


----------



## ferret (Oct 14, 2016)

Much chat, much guitar, much metal, much... video games.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 13, 2017)

new year, new chat.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 27, 2017)

Join us, we dont bite. *bump*


----------



## Tr3vor (Feb 27, 2017)

Please come touch our souls with your words.


----------



## ferret (Apr 8, 2017)

Chat lives and thrives on your contributions! Give today!


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 11, 2017)

I got aids from the chat once. GOSHH danggijnt bobby


----------



## ferret (May 24, 2017)

Bumping this. We first setup Discord because we couldn't use the forum chat while SSO was down for most of a week. Feel free to come chat during (and after!) tomorrow's outage.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 24, 2017)

can you get to it using a real IRC client?


----------



## stevexc (May 24, 2017)

kingpinMS3 said:


> can you get to it using a real IRC client?



No, it's Discord-based, not IRC-based. SSO chat isn't (and hasn't ever been) IRC-based.


----------



## ferret (May 24, 2017)

You can use their web client, the desktop app, or the mobile app. There are third party clients too but I've never researched them. It's not IRC though, so no on that.


----------



## Winspear (May 26, 2017)

Bumpin!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 21, 2017)

Been in there about a month now. I have seen drastic improvements in both my personal and love life.


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 21, 2017)

https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf

We're still super active  get in here yo


----------



## endmysuffering (Jul 21, 2017)

Very good chatt yah.
https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

Don Vito said:


> finally we switched to something that leet hackers and ....posters on 4chan use


----------



## ferret (Aug 25, 2017)

We chattttttt https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf
and we sometimes guitar


----------



## Fretless (Apr 26, 2018)

We're still chatting away!


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 26, 2018)

Syphon said:


>


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 7, 2018)

Discord is a cool platform, come argue about guitars and other stupid shit here


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 9, 2018)

Was hoping someone would bump this thread so I could plug my latest nu-metal masterpiece recording, "Dying Inside While Slowly Falling Away From Me Loco".  The chatroom just isn't enough for this new tune, had to let my enthusiasm spill over into this thread.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 10, 2018)

No wonder we got new people joining. Come say hi


----------



## ferret (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Nick


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone else join?


;>)/


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS (May 23, 2020)

I tried, and the link doesnt work

I wanted to let the chat room know Adam Howard isnt a scammer, but no luck....oh well - at least the site knows 

SSO is LEGIT 100%


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 24, 2021)

ITS been so long but bored on christmas eve yall still alive


----------



## ferret (Jan 19, 2022)

Sorry, old link went down! Updated link: https://discord.gg/v9ttcBSWdy


----------

